

Epic Google+ Fail & why randomly sharing entire +1'ed (liked) post of a friend. - p37307
https://plus.google.com/u/0/106420735876542072423/posts/ZLAy8jyGDzg

======
p37307
Here is the content of the post and afterwards, the content of the G+ +1 auto
share and my brief editorial:

Thank you Google Plus for including this in my stream without my consent. At
least it wasn't a nude like it was yesterday. This is not something I wouldn't
have pop up in my stream in the middle of the afternoon with visitors in the
house. I also find it degrading. And no, this isn't a forced post by my wife.
Although if you keep putting sexually explicit posts in my stream, it could
cause problems.

Auto Shared: Large Blue Meme stating: Women wake up yawning and men wake up
with erections. Coincidence?

Editorial: I get to choose where I put the people I follow. Sometimes I follow
someone because they may develop or have an interest in Linux. Maybe the
Banjo. Could be health or news.

Grant it, not everyone will post on one subject. I don't. If someone comes up
with content I might not share their view, maybe Adult related, politics,
Gaming, etc, I can choose to put them in a circle or list (if on Facebook)
that doesn't show up on my desktop or workstation. I have to manually go to
that circle or list to view the content.

Google's new random "your Friend +1 this" puts the entire post on the home
screen. This can cause many problems if certain materials pop up at the wrong
"real life" social time. Dinner with the family and kids, mother in law, in
the case of the large busted women from Thursday.

Not allowing the Home screen to filter these out is just wrong and an Epic
fail for G+ at this time.

